# Newbie here. First shrimp pic.



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

Using a Canon EOS DSLR with a macro lens. Really tricky, but I'm having fun taking shots and trying to improve. Here's the best shot I've got so far with no editing, just straight from the camera.


----------



## Grumpy1415 (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice shot.


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

Grumpy1415 said:


> Nice shot.


Thanks!


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice shot! Post some more


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

Good capture of a beautiful subject. Looking forward to seeing shots on some green stuff (moss) - even better


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

Still messing around with the macro lens. here's a couple more I took last night.


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Clear pics!!!!


----------

